# My new shop......



## Chris (Oct 6, 2013)

So business has been growing and my garage had been shrinking so I decided to go out and get a shop. Can't explain how much I love it. I finally have room again so maybe now I can get some projects done. The shop is 2400 square foot.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 6, 2013)

Congrats Chris. I know you'll put it to good use.


----------



## havasu (Oct 6, 2013)

That is sweet! I like the bar alot, but it needs my elbows on it to complete the look.


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2013)

Whenever you want to come by.


----------



## havasu (Oct 6, 2013)

Is the shop in the same city that you live in, or is the shop closer to actual civilization?


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 7, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2013)

Shop is in Murrieta, about 10 minutes from my house, closer to Temecula civilization.


----------



## havasu (Oct 7, 2013)

My folks lived at Winchester and Murrieta Hot Springs Road, so I know that area well.


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2013)

Shop is halfway between Winchester and Murrieta Hot Springs off of Jefferson. I didn't see you at all yesterday?


----------



## havasu (Oct 8, 2013)

I am at Havasu painting, painting, and more painting.


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2013)

Thats no excuse, this is the perfect weather for being on the water, I was supposed to go on my fishing trip this week to Mohave.


----------



## havasu (Oct 8, 2013)

The weather is great here. So I guess the fishing trip is cancelled?

I'm coming back to LA tomorrow so I can pick up my chop and table saw and I'll return this Sunday.


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2013)

I could have done the fishing trip but the super on my job likes to guesstimate on when things will be done.


----------



## Admin (Oct 9, 2013)

What is the shop's dimensions? LxWxH?


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2013)

It is 40' wide by 60' deep. About 250 feet of it is office in the front. Two offices, reception then my office.


----------



## havasu (Oct 9, 2013)

Where are you going to install the mandatory, "Dad's pad when Mom's mad" sofa?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 9, 2013)

havasu said:


> Where are you going to install the mandatory, "Dad's pad when Mom's mad" sofa?



Oh, Chris is going to have a casting couch???


----------



## havasu (Oct 9, 2013)

Yikes. Isn't all his "cast" menfolk?


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2013)

If I had a casting couch I would fire every last guy that works for me. 






















That gives me an idea.


----------



## Admin (Oct 10, 2013)

Do you find 40' x 60' to be plenty big for your needs?


----------



## mustanggarage (Oct 10, 2013)

Austin said:


> Do you find 40' x 60' to be plenty big for your needs?


The garage is never big enough.  my personal garage is 40 x 60 and it is always full


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2013)

Austin said:


> Do you find 40' x 60' to be plenty big for your needs?



Yes and no, for this week yes but I already wish I had more.



mustanggarage said:


> The garage is never big enough.  my personal garage is 40 x 60 and it is always full



You are a lucky man. My garage is 30'x20' and it feels tiny.


----------



## Admin (Oct 11, 2013)

mustanggarage said:


> The garage is never big enough.  my personal garage is 40 x 60 and it is always full



Can you post some exterior/interior shots of your garage.


----------



## mustanggarage (Oct 19, 2013)

Austin said:


> Can you post some exterior/interior shots of your garage.



where?  I have my build thread that I called welcome to the doghouse that has a lot of pics inside and out.


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 7, 2013)

hows the shop workin out for you? any upgrades or changes yet?


----------



## Chris (Dec 12, 2013)

Working out pretty good, we have been so busy with work we haven't had much time to enjoy it except that we have a place for all the equipment now. And I have a place to go during the day when I am not in the field so my neighbors will stop asking favors because they think I just sit at home all the time.


----------

